# Trouble installing my new system



## Eternalism (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm having some trouble with my new car audio system I just wired up, when I hook it all up the subs pulse strangely and the amp has power when the ground wire isn't connected and it seems it's getting ground from the RCA wires? ***!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Eternalism said:


> I'm having some trouble with my new car audio system I just wired up, when I hook it all up the subs pulse strangely and the amp has power when the ground wire isn't connected and it seems it's getting ground from the RCA wires? ***!


 It will get ground where ever it can,why would you turn it on with out a ground? Try down the gains on the AMP see if the woofers stop pulsating.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the amplifier is on even with the ground not being connected???? bad ju-ju for the amp.


----------

